# Did you use the FE Reference Handbook for PE?



## maximus808 (Aug 10, 2010)

After looking at the FE Reference Handbook given during the FE, I wish I brought this in for the PE. There are a lot of useful equations and figures in this book. For those of you who took and passed the Civil PE, did you use this and how useful was this book for you? Thanks.


----------



## civilized_naah (Aug 10, 2010)

maximus808 said:


> After looking at the FE Reference Handbook given during the FE, I wish I brought this in for the PE. There are a lot of useful equations and figures in this book. For those of you who took and passed the Civil PE, did you use this and how useful was this book for you? Thanks.


I think the (CIVIL portion of the ) FE Reference Handbook is an excellent resource to have for those taking the Civil PE exam. I think the Geotech and the Structural portion (Steel and Concrete) are particularly good and concise.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 10, 2010)

depends on the state. In Illinois that handbook is not allowed at the PE exam.


----------

